# Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Navionics Seekarten in Verbindung mit der Navionics PC APP.
Ich habe folgendes vor, dazu muss ich ein paar Ausführungen machen:
Ich suchte ich ein Tool mit dem ich am PC Wegpunkte setzen kann und diese dann in meinen Plotter (Lowrance HDS5 Gen2) einlesen kann. Nach langem Suchen und Fragen, habe ich dann die Navionics PC App heruntergeladen (die bekommt man inkl. 1 Jahr Kartenupdate auf der Navionics Seite umsonst, wenn man die Karte erst gekauft hat).
Heruntergeladen - installiert (dabei muss man SD Karte einstecken), er hat gleich aktualisiert und probiert und siehe da es funktioniert einwandfrei und das kostenlos!!!
Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem:
Wenn ich die Navionics Gold Karte in meinen Plotter einschiebe, sehe ich alle in diesem Gebiet befindlichen Hindernisse (Steine, Wracks usw.) - wähle ich hier einen Punkt aus (z.B. Steine) und sehe mir die GPS Daten an und vergleiche diese dann mit den GPS Daten, die ich in der Navionics PC App vom gleichen Punkt habe, dann stelle ich fest, dass die selbe Punkt eine Differenz von bis zu 100 m!!!! aufweist. 
Nun frage ich mich, welche Koordinaten stimmen. 

Das lästige und schlechte an Navionics ist, dass man niemanden von Navionics (Hotline) erreicht, da es anscheinend keine Ansprechpartner in Deutschland gibt.

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Danke 
Gruß Bernd


----------

